#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  In advertising when is pricing used to influence the customer?

## Lorraine

Hi all,


In advertising, pricing influences consumer behavior leading to purchase and non purchase. 

The factors, which affect these relationships are unique value effects, substitute effect, shared-cost effect.

Thank you!

----------

